# uneven color



## bwright (Sep 6, 2018)

My lawn is uneven shades of green. Some parts lime green, some parts dark green. Any ideas? I have not been too heavy with fertilizer this year, so I wonder about that? I dont spot spray anything, so i dont think it is uneven applications. no major differences in levelness of dirt.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Looks like two different turf types or cultivars. Take a close up of a light area and a dark area. It could also be a really bad doveweed infestation.


----------



## bwright (Sep 6, 2018)

Please see below. Sod was all laid maybe 10 years ago, and has not been edited. Most of the time, the lawn does not look spotty like this, but has this year.

LIGHT:

DARK:

WHERE THEY MIX:


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

I've had to spray chelated iron alot this year to keep the yellowing out. What that means I'm not sure of yet. I had some yellowing yesterday so I sprayed and today I'm green again.


----------



## grasss (Aug 19, 2021)

I've noticed this when I didn't have iron. I applied a fert with iron and it greened it up darker.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

I have uneven color in my Tifway 419 to the extent that sometimes I feel I have different types of bermuda. In some areas there's a straight edge separating the two shades which makes me think those were from different sod pallets :?

It gets more & more noticeable mid summer as you can see in the second photo and marked in the third photo. Sorry those are just screenshots from a live video feed so quality is poor.

Keep in mind this is 2 months after my last granular fertilizer app, and I haven't sprayed iron in several weeks. I just fertilized and will spray iron soon so I'll watch if this reduces the color difference.

July:


August:


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

I have some of that in my lawn too, though not as extreme. I have chalked it up to leveling issues (the grass is getting cut longer in the darker areas) and likely differences in the soil underneath, as this is just 2-year old construction.

I also get more seedheads in the lighter areas.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> I have some of that in my lawn too, though not as extreme. I have chalked it up to leveling issues (the grass is getting cut longer in the darker areas) and likely differences in the soil underneath, as this is just 2-year old construction.
> 
> I also get more seedheads in the lighter areas.


I noticed I got more seedheads this past spring in the lighter areas too


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Awar said:


> I noticed I got more seedheads this past spring in the lighter areas too


Interesting! I think for me it's the soil, as the lighter color and the seedheads probably both indicate more stress there. I have found patches with more buried construction debris and patches with less, and I suspect these lighter/seedhead areas have more junk under them.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed I got more seedheads this past spring in the lighter areas too
> ...


That's a possibility for me too. When we had almost daily rain from late June till July 20th or so I noticed the color was very close... Then the rain stopped and I got back to 1 inch per week on irrigation and the difference was more noticeable.


----------



## Blake_DFWlawn (May 9, 2021)

I have a similar issue, new construction house with 2 year old sod. Areas that are darker, almost never get seed heads. Areas that are lighter, almost always have seed heads. I'm going to check for debris, never even thought about that. Always chalked it up to different sod.


----------



## bwright (Sep 6, 2018)

After some consideration, is it possible that this is yellowing from heavy handed application of PGR and or Celsius?


----------



## ibobby (Aug 25, 2021)

high PH level maybe?


----------



## Micahk (Aug 21, 2021)

I'm having this same issue trying to figure it out


----------



## bwright (Sep 6, 2018)

ibobby said:


> high PH level maybe?


I do have an elevated pH. It is on the list of things to correct.


----------



## bwright (Sep 6, 2018)

Micahk said:


> I'm having this same issue trying to figure it out


I put down some fertilizer, and it helped. Did not fix it, but helped.


----------



## ibobby (Aug 25, 2021)

Fert won't help is my first thought. You will need to look into problems/solutions for high PH.
You could try a little liquid chelated iron in the meantime.


----------



## Patrck17 (Apr 19, 2021)

Quickly hijacking to add my discoloration. The top where it is lighter kinda looks like it was recently top dressed or has more sun. This isn't the case. The grass there is a bit lighter and also thinner. I can't think of why. Other than overseed/re-sod.


----------

